# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Dames en Heren, kom eens hier kijken! Dit moet ik kwijt.

## Hector

Geachte mede leden,

Vandaag op werk kreeg ik een bericht binnen via mijn mail adres.
Op ons werk hadden wij een statigere in dienst die voornamelijk bezig was met Psychologie. 
De jongeman vertelde ons dat hij bezig was met het opzetten van een forum, waar het allemaal over gezondheid gaat. De forum zag erg in luxe uit.
Om gebruik te kunnen maken van de forum moet er per termijn en bedrag betaald worden aan de directie van het forum (namelijk de studente).
De betaling zal plaats moeten vinden via Ideal tijdens de registratie.
Ik heb begrepen dat de kosten niet veel zullen zijn en dat het voor elke burger betaalbaar wordt.
De studente zal ook contacten leggen met zorgverzekeraars, de kans is zelfs groot dat de zorgverzekeraars de kosten vergoeden om gebruik te maken van de forum.

Wat vinden jullie er van? Zouden jullie betalen als dit bevalt? Zo ja, wat is uw uitgave per kwartaal? Wat vindt u er van als de zorgverzekeraar toch de kosten vergoed?

	Op de forum zullen Gezondheids informatie plaats vinden die van Artsen, Wetenschappers en ervaren afkomstig zijn.
	Informatie over hoe je aanspraak kunt doen op thuiszorg, Wajong, Arbeidsongeschiktheid (Sociale zekerheid)
	Klanten krijgt ook zelf de gelegenheid om topics te openen en te verwijderen.
	Klanten mogen hun ervaring delen hoe zij omgaan met klachten en hoe ze wellicht zijn genezen.
	En er komt nog veel bij kijken.

Speciale nieuws:
Ontmoetingsplek voor elkaar:
De forum zal ook een ontmoetingsplek zijn voor mensen met een ernstige en chronische ziekte. Die hen verhaal kwijt kunnen, hen hart luchten en ze krijgen ook de gelegenheid om met elkaar via Privé mail in contact te komen en wellicht ooit elkaar in het echt te ontmoeten.
Je kunt denken aan:
	Chronische vermoeidheid
	Kanker/Tumor
	Geslachtziekten/Aids, SOA
	En veel andere ernstige ziekte.

Er zullen meerdere ontmoetingsplekken aanwezig zijn voor ook andere onderwerpen zoals:
	Sociale zekerheid
	Ziekte en Werk
	Gok, Drank en Drugs verslaving
	Sporten met een beperking
	Verloren iemand, nabestaande
	Verkrachting en Overvallen
	Psychische klachten 

De ontmoetingsplekken zijn bedoeld dat klanten met elkaar in contact kunnen komen met de zelfde ernst, en of die graag hulp zoeken bij lot genoten.
De kans krijgt om het hart te luchten en tot de mogelijkheid iemand vanuit die weg kan ontmoeten om bijvoorbeeld eindje te gaan fietsen en dergelijke. Geschikt voor iemand die meer ondersteuning wilt hebben en zich niet alleen voelt, maar dat mede mensen en maatschappij graag bij je staan en helpen.

*Voor de ontmoetingsplekken, zal er mogelijk een verhoogd kosten zijn. (Dit valt onder Consult, Over Consult gesproken wordt deze geheel vergoed voor uw zorgverzekeraar).*

Op de ontmoetingsplekken zal ook de studente aanwezig zijn om mensen te ondersteunen en meer relevante ervaring te delen. In alle ontmoetingsplekken zal ook hulp te pas komen door de studente op psychose vlakte.

*Wat vindt u hier van? Laat uw mening achter! 
Zou u hier graag gebruik van willen maken?*

*Mijn mening:* Toen ik deze informatie in me mail kreeg en alle collegas waren allemaal enthousiast van dit forum. We staan alleen nog te wachten wanneer de forum klaar is, om hem direct te gebruiken.

----------

